# Infusion Therapy Billing



## BrittCSlayton (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello,

I've been away from Infusion billing for a few years now and am about to start billing for an infusion therapy center again.  I'm confused on Medicare and Commercial Billing.

Medicare billing is daily basis correct? Unless DME provider and bill Pumps, etc. to DMERC.  Now say if a patient is receiving the drugs over the weekend, is that possible for a Medicare patient?

Also, what if a commercial patient comes in on a Friday, and received drugs that last through the weekend.  They would use a pump? E0781?

Currently will only be providing patients IV antibiotics and IVIG's.

The office manager was stating that even if they don't come in that should still bill 96365 for those days of the drugs?

If anyone could shed any light on this for me I would greatly appreciate it, as I do not want them to miss out on making money back and I also do not want to mess up and bill anything incorrect.


----------

